# Stability to use or not to use, that is the question



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Just wondering running out of a product I have been using when I started my tank it's called stability the bottle states that you should always use with water changes to help break down waste matter has any one used this product and should I continue to use it I put in 5mls with a water change also table spoon aquarium salt and a water conditioner any other suggestions .


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

*Huh*

Really 40 people looked at this message and know one could reply thought it would be an easy question.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Marko, I use Cycle, it's the same concept. I don't bother using it during water changes, only to initiate the cycling process. I wouldn't worry about buying another bottle.

Do you use prime\dechlorinator, that should be a more useful product for WC's in my opinion.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It wouldn't hurt using it (as you have the product already). I have had to use it to reset my biological filter when I have had a rogue bacteria outbreaks on established tanks. JMHO.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

Stability is great whenever you're worried about ill effects on beneficial bacteria. As long as water is flowing across your filter pads and media, bacteria won't die. If you're cleaning the media/pads in fish water, they won't die either. If you stop flow for more than 30 minutes or if you remove the media/pads from water all together, or if you rinse in water that is not the water coming from the tank, that's when I could see the validity in using Stability. But to be honest, it sounds like just another way for seachem to make you use it more.

I only use Stability in times when the above has happened. IE: The power goes off and you don't notice it until the next day. Starting up a new tank etc.


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

*Thanks for the advise*

Thanks for the advise that's kinda what I was thinking I'll hold on to the last of it in case of emergency .


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

I use stability whenever I clean any of my filters. It could be psychological but I never had any problems


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it's like yogurt.
It's good for you but you won't die if you don't eat it.


----------



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

If you have an Ammonia test kit, you can always do the tests yourself. If there is an ammonia spike after you do a water change, then you know adding Stability might help. 
If it's under 1 ppm, then it's not worth it since the bacteria double every 8 hours and would likely re-colonize without any problems.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

If you have a Nitrate test kit, check for Nitrates before your next water change. Nitrates is an indication that your nitrifying cycle is working.


----------

